
Which JavaScript frameworks should you learn in 2018? - samerbuna
https://medium.com/@samerbuna/which-javascript-frameworks-should-you-learn-in-2018-ecea9a27617d
======
mhd
ExtJs and prototype, just to get some perspective on the history of things in
a _fugaces labuntur anni_ spirit.

------
johncoltrane
Every single one of the the two dozens that will be released that year.

Who knows? Maybe one of them will live past the hype?

------
aviv
Same as 2017, Angular 1.6

